# Eddie Iron Maiden FIGURE + The Making Of Video! Check it out :)



## Sebastian (Aug 21, 2013)

This is my 21,5cm / 8.5inches tall Eddie Figure / Sculpture.
Eddie is playing a Jackson Adrian Smith Signature Strat Guitar.

The Making Of Video 


Video of the finished figure




























I hope you like it  Thanks


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Aug 21, 2013)

That's awesome man! Again, great work!


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## larry (Aug 21, 2013)

fear factory logo in first video; I saw what you did there.


----------



## poopyalligator (Aug 22, 2013)

I love your work. That is just plain awesome.


----------



## Daf57 (Aug 22, 2013)

Excellent work as usual!!


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 22, 2013)

Thank You!


----------



## Daf57 (Aug 22, 2013)

Hey Sebastian - what medium are you using? Is it clay?


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 22, 2013)

Daf57 said:


> Hey Sebastian - what medium are you using? Is it clay?



First Polymer Clay - later resin 

That Eddie from the pictures went to Ireland


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Aug 22, 2013)

Sebastian said:


> That Eddie from the pictures went to Ireland



Why, is he on tour? ;D


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 23, 2013)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> Why, is he on tour? ;D



 haha
no... a person from Ireland commissioned one


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Aug 23, 2013)

Awww yeah! Lucky guy!


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 23, 2013)

Yeah  I can always make another one if someone would like one like that


----------



## neurosis (Jul 20, 2014)

At risk of bumping a way old thread... 

first congrats on this amazing work of yours. Do you do this professionally? Or is it your art on the side? It´s just amazing. Not just because of the obvious labor that goes into it but because it shows a particular style as well. I really like how after seeing other figures you´ve made the features and anatomy all seem to be in the same world. Dunno if I am making much sense. It´s all consistent. 

The clay and resin part is clear to me. But what do you get for the armatures. Just simple wire? Are you using acrylic for the coloring after the resin? Or before? And just to finish I was wondering how you are making the hair on this Eddie.

Man. I would love to see you make a stop motion video with this stuff. I didn´t post on the Dino thread either, but I love that figure.


----------



## Sebastian (Jul 30, 2014)

neurosis said:


> At risk of bumping a way old thread...
> 
> first congrats on this amazing work of yours. Do you do this professionally? Or is it your art on the side? It´s just amazing. Not just because of the obvious labor that goes into it but because it shows a particular style as well. I really like how after seeing other figures you´ve made the features and anatomy all seem to be in the same world. Dunno if I am making much sense. It´s all consistent.
> 
> ...



Thank You!
I'm sorry for the late reply, I had to miss it 

I do not do this professionally - this is just a hobby, but if someone would like, I can make a figure for them 

Yes I use just simple wire for the armature  
I use acrylic paints after the resin is ready. The hair on this Eddie was made from green stuff modelling putty, I had to shape all the hair pieces before adding them to the figure; now I just use thin metal wire - faster and much better effect 

Thank You once again, I really appreciate it!


----------



## neurosis (Jul 30, 2014)

Sebastian said:


> Thank You!
> I'm sorry for the late reply, I had to miss it
> 
> I do not do this professionally - this is just a hobby, but if someone would like, I can make a figure for them
> ...



You are really really good at this. If you are not pursuing something in the arts you should defenetely look into it. Your portfolio is cool man. I could see people wanting this or using it in an animation context. 

Good luck to you!!!!!


----------



## Sebastian (Jul 31, 2014)

neurosis said:


> You are really really good at this. If you are not pursuing something in the arts you should defenetely look into it. Your portfolio is cool man. I could see people wanting this or using it in an animation context.
> 
> Good luck to you!!!!!



Thanks man!


----------

